# FreeBSD/arm64 becoming Tier 1 in FreeBSD 13



## fraxamo (Apr 9, 2021)

In case anybody missed it: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2021-April/023602.html


----------



## Usul (Apr 18, 2021)

This is great. I'm currently running a 12ish version on my pie 3b+. I'd like to install a 13 fresh and use ZFS on the root file system. The pie image comes with UFS, is there a way, trick to have zfs for /? ( I did search the forums with Zfs pie3 root and got no answers).
Would using the netboot install let me format the SD card and thus install a ZFS formatted /?

Ludovic


----------



## tingo (Apr 18, 2021)

Remember that the Raspberry Pi's boot from at FAT32 partition. You need to arrange the SD-card in question to have that FAT23 partiton + a zfs partition...


----------

